# Science 'wrong' In Eu's Proposed E-cigarette Law



## Stroodlepuff (24/1/14)

Fifteen prominent scientists who have investigated the health consequences of electronic cigarettes have accused European Union regulators of misinterpreting their results. The scientists say the EU aim is to draft an unjustifiably burdensome new law to regulate e-cigarettes

Read the full article here


----------



## Andremal (24/1/14)

Hi, just joined. It is so totally daft. I am sure there are other reasons behind this. Has to be money...goverments don't get those nice taxes from the vaping perhaps???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (24/1/14)

Hi Andremal and welcome 

Yep, lots of rumours on how the ones wanting to impose the law have big investments in the tobacco industry - but they are rumours, who knows

Reactions: Like 2


----------

